# i have an old pse???



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Here is a little info on a 1982 PSE Excalibur. 


http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/80picsnew/pse82.jpg


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Hard to get rid of the older stuff, unless you know of someone that is interested in archery and mite make a good starter bow for them. I have giving away a lot of the older bows that i had.


----------

